# A simple lay up.... Ouch!!



## Tony S (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure, it looked like it was going to be a simple lay up for two points....








... then the defender kind of followed through on his block attempt, with his knee...






... and finished off the play with a hard foul that left the other player on the floor gasping for air.






... gotta love this gym, dark enough to start with and another bank of lights goes out. f2.8 @ 1/320 ISO 6400


----------



## Tony S (Dec 17, 2011)

Ohhh and he did recover to make the free throw.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing like a hard foul to the 'nads...


----------



## pgriz (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty good shots despite being in a "cave".  Tells a good story too.  I'd say you did well.


----------



## Iam4StL (Dec 18, 2011)

Second shot is a keeper, for all three of you....lol.  The players, and you.  Nice capture.


----------

